# DIY Flamingo



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Winter time all the fish are going to be in the backcountry.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The camping and fishing stuff is pretty much the same for wherever you would go, but in addition to that you're going to want to have good map(s) of the area, good gps, vhf radio if you got one, firewood, and everything else you may need because the closest Walmart is 45 miles away in Florida City, and at park speed limits it takes over an hour one way. The camp store has some stuff at camp store prices. Fuel prices are high enough that you may want to bring a couple 5 gallon containers.

The showers are some of the nicest in the country. Don't know how well the solar water heating works at that time of year

Camp sites have one picnic table, small firepit, and a small barbeque grill.

The vultures and other critters will inspect your campsite for anything they think is edible while you're gone.

I had campsite 1 at the front that allowed leaving the trailer hooked up, but the headlights of people coming in/out at night was annoying.


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

> The camping and fishing stuff is pretty much the same for wherever you would go, but in addition to that you're going to want to have good map(s) of the area, good gps, vhf radio if you got one, firewood, and everything else you may need because the closest Walmart is 45 miles away in Florida City, and at park speed limits it takes over an hour one way. The camp store has some stuff at camp store prices. Fuel prices are high enough that you may want to bring a couple 5 gallon containers.
> 
> The showers are some of the nicest in the country. Don't know how well the solar water heating works at that time of year


Thanks Mike, I have GPS, VHF, decent map etc. Good to know about firewood and gas. Thanks for the info, keep it coming!


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Camping at Flamingo itself or headed up into the back country? Big difference....


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

> Camping at Flamingo itself or headed up into the back country?  Big difference....


In Flamingo


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you do consider camping in the backcountry, remember you can only sign up for the sites you want as you come into the Park (at the Visitor's center).   Here's some additional info - it's based on paddling but still applies to small skiffs that are camping....
http://www.evergladesdiary.com/

This next one is the info the Park provides for folks intending to visit.....
http://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/index.htm

This should get you started, good luck -the Park is my favorite place in this world....


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

> If you do consider camping in the backcountry, remember you can only sign up for the sites you want as you come into the Park (at the Visitor's center).   Here's some additional info - it's based on paddling but still applies to small skiffs that are camping....
> http://www.evergladesdiary.com/
> 
> This next one is the info the Park provides for folks intending to visit.....
> ...


Bob thank you for the link to the journal that will come in handy. I also sent you a PM about potentially booking you for a day. Thanks


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

I would highly recommend one night on a Chickee if you can swing it. Unforgettable experience.


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

> I would highly recommend one night on a Chickee if you can swing it.  Unforgettable experience.


I was thinking the same thing, any recommendations for which one?


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Most of my trips are in the 10K/backcountry area of the ENP. Use that everglades diary site to locate a chickee close to flamingo. Im sure others on here could recommend something - maybe in Whitewater Bay. It really depends on what is close to you, and doable for your boat, supplies, gear, etc. Half the fun is the research and planning for such a trip.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Find one out from the mangroves, less bugs out away

We stayed at Hells Bay Chickee


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

No electric in the tent sites, so plan ahead for the care and feeding of your troller battery(s) during multiday trips - small generators/inverters are allowed at the tent sites, if they are quiet. Or bring extra batteries. I've gone so far as to flip my troller batts with my truck battery to get some charge back, 100a alternator puts a good charge in even at idle.

Backcountry camping takes even more planning. Good chickees are Oyster Bay (but very popular) and Watson River - both have great fishing in their immediate vicinity and are in the middle of a large,productive area. No generator use allowed back there, this is where a Stealth charging system pays for itself. No fires or charcoal allowed on chickee's, propane grills only. And at that time of year, it can get real cold on a chickee, watch the forecast and carry appropriate clothing and sleeping bags. Tent size on chickees is 10x10 at best, so the alpine lodge that seems great at the campground might not fit on a chickee.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Just came back from mid-cape Sable (backcountry), spent a few days out there. The bugs where mild if any (I still had some deet on). The days where a bit hot but tolerable with a strong Northeasterly breeze. The nights where perfect temperature getting slightly chilly around 3am till dawn. If you take a woman, get a portable toilet and a tent with a vestibule where you can put it. You can fish right off the cape, no need to go anywhere. Take a grill grate and coals so you can dig a hole-grill. I recommend an "anchor buddy" system so you don't worry about tides and have easy access to your boat. I used a second smaller anchor dug into the shoreline. I used the anchor pin to hang a gas lantern from (take plenty of mantles). Do not take a generator - ever, seriously. That is not camping and ruins the serenity of the whole thing.
Here we were breaking down camp ready to leave. I highly recommend this spot but...not for _everybody_.


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

> , but in addition to that you're going to want to have good map(s) of the area, good gps,


Can anyone recommend the best map for the area?


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is an online map - http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11433.shtml


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

If your skiffs have 2 batteries I highly recommend installing a Yandini 100 battery combiner. Your alternator will charge the trolling motor. Google it...about $60.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

It has been awhile since I went down there and camped. One of the issues that I ran into was the the tides, maybe because I was young and niave but one morning I ended up with the boat sitting on muck the next morning I ended up with it sitting in puddles. Needless to say I couldn't fish till the tides came up.

Any suggestions on how to handle anchoring to avoid these issues might be helpful to me and whomever else makes another trip.

I have stayed at several campsites with docks which is the easiest but they all are not on the coast and the bugs are much worse the further back you go. At least that is my opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

If you could provide us with some more information we would be able to better assist you. 
- What kind of boats are you fishing out of?
- What kind of fishing to you typically do? (fly fish, sight fish with spinners, bottom fish with live bait?)
- Camping with kids and or women?

If it’s your first time and you want to take it easy, try one of the closer and easier accessible chickee’s on either the backside or the front side. On the front you have Johnson and Shark Point chickee’s. Shark point can be especially shallow during the winter months so this is only an option with a small skiff, Johnson is deeper. On the back you have both Joe River chickee’s, Oyster Bay, Watsons River, North River, and Shark River Chickee’s. All the chickee’s I mentioned in the back have deep water access and with the exception of the closer Joe river chickee they are long runs. 

If you’re more into fly fishing or sight fishing the front side will probably be your best bet. Mentioned here earlier that all the fish will be in the backcountry but that’s not really true. Plenty of big red fish stay up front on the flats and snook and tarpon can still be found. In the back sight fishing is def possible but requires extensive knowledge of the area (Bob Lemay). Now if your more into plugging shorelines with spinning tackle or soaking baits on the bottom then the back side is definatley your best bet. Reds, snook, small tarpon can be caught plugging shorelines; and blackdrum, red fish, sheepshead, gag grouper, and snook can be caught fishing bait on the bottom in the backcountry. 

Goodluck and post lots of pictures!!!


----------



## 1118580Rob (Oct 25, 2013)

Flamingo is a special place. I've brought my son there several times to fish over the years. I haven't been there in the last year, but I plan on returning soon. Have fun and make memories.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

> If your skiffs have 2 batteries I highly recommend installing a Yandini 100 battery combiner. Your alternator will charge the trolling motor. Google it...about $60.



sorry to get off topic a bit - but i have never heard of this product but it is exactly what I need. Thanks Les!


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

A buddy uses one on his rig and it works great. I ordered the 100 yesterday. Yeah, I was a bit OT but the Yandina for a place like Flamingo or a multi day back country trip is almost required.

http://www.yandina.com/


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

When anchoring on a beach I use one of these: http://www.tuggyproducts.com/anchorbuddy.html

It's an elastic anchor rope 14' long but at 50' it will stop stretching. Ideally, you'd anchor about 30' from shore around low tide or 30' from where you know the low tide line to be. Then you either, motor, troll or pole the boat in reverse to shore thus stretching the anchor line. At shore, you just step off the boat making sure you have a 2nd stern line long enough to pull the boat back from shore. If you need to unload stuff you have to anchor it to shore right away. The elastic anchor line then pulls the boat back out to deep water while allowing for tide changes. At shore, I use a long stern line and a 2nd danforth anchor buried in the sand to secure the boat.



> One of the issues that I ran into was the the tides, maybe because I was young and niave but one morning I ended up with the boat sitting on muck the next morning I ended up with it sitting in puddles. Needless to say I couldn't fish till the tides came up.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to handle anchoring to avoid these issues might be helpful to me and whomever else makes another trip.


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

> If you could provide us with some more information we would be able to better assist you.
> - What kind of boats are you fishing out of?
> - What kind of fishing to you typically do? (fly fish, sight fish with spinners, bottom fish with live bait?)
> - Camping with kids and or women?
> ...


Thanks Snookin:

We will be taking an Ankona Native 17 and a HB Whipray 16. Both of us usually sight fish with spinners and fly rods but also have trolling motors to cast shorelines when sight fishing is not optimal. the plan right now is to book Bob Lemay our first day and then go at it ourselves the 2nd and 3rd day. We will probably setup camp in Falmingo the first two days and may spend our last night on tn a chickee but we will see. Thanks again for all the advice. Also no women or children will be with us.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> When anchoring on a beach I use one of these: http://www.tuggyproducts.com/anchorbuddy.html
> 
> It's an elastic anchor rope 14' long but at 50' it will stop stretching. Ideally, you'd anchor about 30' from shore around low tide or 30' from where you know the low tide line to be. Then you either, motor, troll or pole the boat in reverse to shore thus stretching the anchor line. At shore, you just step off the boat making sure you have a 2nd stern line long enough to pull the boat back from shore. If you need to unload stuff you have to anchor it to shore right away. The elastic anchor line then pulls the boat back out to deep water while allowing for tide changes. At shore, I use a long stern line and a 2nd danforth anchor buried in the sand to secure the boat.
> 
> ...


The way AL described is the easiest way.Would just like to add that you should use a big heavy anchor.Heavier than the one you use now.Use the one you use now to take with you fishing.Leave a buoy of some sort on the heavy anchor and leave it there for the hole trip.The reason I chime in on this is I camp on middle cape at least two to three times a winter and I want to make sure your boat holds.Usually in the winter you don't get a south or south west wind much,but if it happens and the winds are strong your anchor will hold.Middle cape is the best BEACH in Flamingo to camp in my opinion.Plus since they blocked the water flow at the dams in lake Ingram,the tides have been rippin around the point ,especially on full moon.Anchors not holding will keep you up all night.I will be there Thanksgiving weekend.If you ever decide to camp the beach feel free to pm.Beach camping is a beast within its own.I suggest the camp ground cause you have acces to both sides what we call out front or back country.You can do both on same day if you wanted.As far as chickees,I personally use them only if I'm camping way deep in the back country trips wich I like to get at least a one nighter a year.Chickees are boring and are just to eat and go to sleep.No fires allowed.Aw wat the hell you can get drunk though.lol but not my thing.Tite lines and enjoy your adventure.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

On your question about maps for the area I have two answers for you.

First I agree with one of the posters that planning the trip is part of the fun. If you plan on coming back to the park I would suggest getting the NOAA paper charts to do your planning at home. The charts that you will need for your most likely areas that you will cover around Flamingo are two, chart #11433 (covers Whitewater Bay area) and chart #11432 (Whitewater Bay to Lostmans River). These maps provide great detail and I heard the other day on the radio that the government will be discontinuing their printing in the next couple of years. The downside to these maps are that they are paper and take up a lot of space on a small skiff so I did not take them on my boat.

On my boat the chart that I did use was the Top Spot Everglades Park Area Map (Map # N206, it covers the eastern side of the park) It has enough detail on it to be useful on the water and shows Chickee locations).

My main source of navigation that I used on my boat was my Hummingird 898C SI. It had a passable built in map that included the Wilderness Waterway. I also carried a backup GPS along with 2 compasses. I am not from the area and I did not want to get lost.

Have fun on the trip and don't forget the ThermaCell!


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great info. Any advice on where/how to find fish on the front side?


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

That time of year a lot depends on the weather. If it has been cold,I would stink to the deeper channels and run offs. Fish a Jighead with either a gulp or a piece of shrimp on the bottom. But if we have a couple days of warmth, and your boat can get shallow, go east around Snakebite and pole up on the flats. the reds should be up there warming up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

The most popular is Top Sport Fishing Maps @ $19 per map. Get " Everglades Park Area " # N 206
And " Upper Keys & Florida Bay " # N. 207.  The 1st. Map only shows a small part of the Flats in front of Flamingo and the 2nd shows everything from Mingo to Upper Keys. The maps show a lot of information, the " Fishing Hotspots " are general, but you should have no problem finding Fish. If it's mild like the last few years it can be insane, but even if it's cold/windy you will still catch fish. 

I only use them as general reference and then mark way points using Google Earth, GPS or Mapping Software.


----------

